# Identify S&W old Revolver



## dannyboyusmc (11 mo ago)

In need of identifying old revolver so I can order parts to repair the cylinder. 2" barrel, pinned. hand ejector 6 shooter 38 S&W CTG. 80328 on the butt of the gun. Yoke has the #2 in a circle.. letter H to the right of the #. 75 002 under and a 8 underneath everything.


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Best guess is either a late Hand Ejector or an early M10.

Sent from my SM-T500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Better picture of the entire gun would seriously help.


----------



## dannyboyusmc (11 mo ago)

its a five shot cylinder. not 6. here are pics of both sides of gun. thanks for all the help.







9


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Looks like your gun is a 38 S&W caliber. Look up Terrier or later a Model 32. I don't know for sure. Hopefully, this would be a clue. 

The gun looks good save the spoiled blue. Looks like something that attacked the blue was put on the gun. Is the rest of the gun in the same condition? Hope this gun is not some sort of knockoff.


----------



## dannyboyusmc (11 mo ago)

Rest of the gun is in same condition. Someone tried taking the cylinder apart and twisted the ejector rod. Thanks for your help. Looks like I can find the right parts off the Model 32 schematic. Do you think it's a I-frame or J-Frame? Made around '53? It has a main coil spring. The main rod has a ball that fits into the hammer, not a hook type like I see on most blueprints. This confused me.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

I'm no authority on Smith's. I'd say that was a J-frame. I'd say that gun was made later than 1953. I'm getting above my pay grade. Somebody needs to come along with more recent on hands experience than me. I'd just mess you up. It does come across that you gun is restorable.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

dannyboyusmc said:


> Rest of the gun is in same condition. Someone tried taking the cylinder apart and twisted the ejector rod. Thanks for your help. Looks like I can find the right parts off the Model 32 schematic. Do you think it's a I-frame or J-Frame? Made around '53? It has a main coil spring. The main rod has a ball that fits into the hammer, not a hook type like I see on most blueprints. This confused me.


Since it's chambered for the .38 S&W cartridge. That looks like an early S&W I-Frame made before 1950. The first J-Frames came out in 1950 and were beefed up to handle the more powerful .38 Special cartridge. I can't say for sure but some of the parts may be interchangeable with the early J-Frames? You may want to look into that.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

I went and looked it up. Looks like OP's gun is a J frame. How about this. The I frame was a five screw including a strain screw. An improved I frame had no strain screw. The old guns had a round sight. Note on OP's gun there is no "bug screw" and the top of the side plate. The front sight is a later ramp sight. OP's gun was made by the serial number in the 1960's. Source is "Standard Catalog of Smith&Wesson" by Supica and Nahas


----------



## dannyboyusmc (11 mo ago)

Do you guys know of a good source to purchase an extractor? Or if another model extractor would work? This seems to be the most difficult part to find for a model 32.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

You may try USA Gun&Gear at 770-544-8075. Brittany answers the phone. She is top notch at facilitating orders. Make sure you have the serial number handy. Check out their website.


----------



## dannyboyusmc (11 mo ago)

Thank you Mowgli Terry


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

That gun was worked on by Bubba. Looks like the finish was spoiled but looks like it has not been reblued. You got a good fixer-upper. Let us know how your hunt for parts worked out. 

Picking up restorable pieces after a Bubba attack can get addictive!


----------



## EZRIDER (Dec 1, 2013)

dannyboyusmc said:


> Do you guys know of a good source to purchase an extractor? Or if another model extractor would work? This seems to be the most difficult part to find for a model 32.





dannyboyusmc said:


> Do you guys know of a good source to purchase an extractor? Or if another model extractor would work? This seems to be the most difficult part to find for a model 32.


Numrich Catalog


----------

